# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker تحديثات :  zZKey release zZAndroidv0.2 Sunny Day MORE Huawei Uxxx Series Direct Unlock

## mohamed73

*zZKey release zZAndroidv0.2 Sunny Day MORE Huawei Uxxx Series Direct Unlock*     *What New:
------------
- Added Huawei Uxxx Android Direct Unlock Added.
--------------------------- U8510
U8510-1
U8510_Ideos
U8650
U8650-1 U8652
X3
---------------------------
- Added read/write backup*   *Here some test report (U8652 from AT&T unlock Done!):*    *Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *As usual, zZ_Android and ALL 100% standalone and FREE. Need last zZKey internal firmware*    *It's time to Fly*  *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------


## yassin55

بارك الله فيك اخى على المتابعه 
احسنت

----------

